# Best snowboard socks?



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

Smartwool

/end thread


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Darn tough

End thread


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

What size is your foot and what size sock are you using. 
If you getting your sock all bundled up as you put your foot into your boot. Almost sounds like your socks are to big. Have you thought of sizing down your socks

I buy Med as I'm on the bubble of Lrg/Med and the Med stay more snug and I just like the fit better of Med than a looser fitting large.

Just a thought


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

smartwool phd and +1 for smaller rather than bigger


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

slyder said:


> What size is your foot and what size sock are you using.
> If you getting your sock all bundled up as you put your foot into your boot. Almost sounds like your socks are to big. Have you thought of sizing down your socks
> 
> I buy Med as I'm on the bubble of Lrg/Med and the Med stay more snug and I just like the fit better of Med than a looser fitting large.
> ...


No the inside of my liner (salomon malamutes) has a material to help hold your heel down and works more at slowly sliding my sock down. I typically wear rei wool socks, dakine free ride, a random burton pair that has worn a hole in the heel. I was just curious if anybody had a snowboard specific wool sock that they swear by. I think my liners are a bit packed out also which could be my problem, but this has been going on for a while.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> smartwool phd and +1 for smaller rather than bigger


Do you hike in those too?


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

Smart wool


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Do you hike in those too?


if you're talking about bc touring then yes. the smrtwl phds i use are the ski or snowboard socks so they're knee height... if we're talking about backpacking/fishing hiking; i pretty much only wear merino wool socks year-round, but more of a normal height sock. i have a bunch of pairs if smartwools that tend to be thinner and lighter than the rei merinos (got a bunch of those too) and some wigwams and random brands i've got. 

so for snowboarding i use ski/snowboard socks, for everything else i use "hiker" length but in different thicknesses for different shit; but pretty much all of them are merino wool.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> if you're talking about bc touring then yes. the smrtwl phds i use are the ski or snowboard socks so they're knee height... if we're talking about backpacking/fishing hiking; i pretty much only wear merino wool socks year-round, but more of a normal height sock. i have a bunch of pairs if smartwools that tend to be thinner and lighter than the rei merinos (got a bunch of those too) and some wigwams and random brands i've got.
> 
> so for snowboarding i use ski/snowboard socks, for everything else i use "hiker" length but in different thicknesses for different shit; but pretty much all of them are merino wool.


Thanks. Yeah I was referring to the BC. Gonna get a couple pairs today. So you size down, but with an 11.5 foot, do you think the md (6-8.5) would cause discomfort? Tightness around the toes?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Thanks. Yeah I was referring to the BC. Gonna get a couple pairs today. So you size down, but with an 11.5 foot, do you think the md (6-8.5) would cause discomfort? Tightness around the toes?


i don't think i'd go that small with an 11.5 they'll be too short front-to-back... maybe buy em from rei so you can return them easily. 

i haven't tried darn tough but i think i would, seems like solid competition..


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> i don't think i'd go that small with an 11.5 they'll be too short front-to-back... maybe buy em from rei so you can return them easily.
> 
> i haven't tried darn tough but i think i would, seems like solid competition..


Thanks for the feedback. Happy turns this week. Hut trip next Sunday so I want my feet dialed.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Merino wool is always good, but they're expensive... maybe if you do loooong days out in the wild (once or twice a week) may be worth it to have the best.

I ride mostly resort at not so hardcore conditions, and sometimes go 3-4 days in a week or in a row, so i have several socks not necessarily top of the line. My favourites are Under Armour, perfect cushion, stay tight... neat.

Burton are really comfy and perfect thickness, but a little slippery... MAYBE in your case they might work (ie the liner will slide a bit instead of pulling your socks).

Instance are super comfortable, and cool styles; thicker tham the others.

I also have DC medium cushion... really nice, these are the thinnest. But very good quality.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

The problem I'm having with smartwool phd is the venting on the top makes my toes freezing on days below like 29F. I would like to find something with the same thickness (referring to their 2nd or 3rd lightest) but WARM. On the really cold days (10F and below) I had to shove some of those to warmer things in my boot, which is kinda awkward, but works ok.

I did get a pair of Darn Tough and the calves were starting to get shredded after the first day. They aren't ruined but it was a surprising amount of wear quickly. Apparently they have a good warranty though. But I can't see myself bothering to warranty socks.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jtg said:


> The problem I'm having with smartwool phd is the venting on the top makes my toes freezing on days below like 29F. I would like to find something with the same thickness (referring to their 2nd or 3rd lightest) but WARM. On the really cold days (10F and below) I had to shove some of those to warmer things in my boot, which is kinda awkward, but works ok.
> 
> I did get a pair of Darn Tough and the calves were starting to get shredded after the first day. They aren't ruined but it was a surprising amount of wear quickly. Apparently they have a good warranty though. But I can't see myself bothering to warranty socks.


you might try wearing a liner sock. on long trips hiking in mountaineering boots one trick i've used is to wear a pair of dress socks under my normal hikers or snowboard socks. the dress socks are super super thin (silk would work too) and although the primary purpose is to reduce friction and help wicking it does add warmth without adding really any bulk. 

another idea is to try smartwool's mountaineering socks. they're ski/shred height but more padded/insulated (most notably on the top of the foot/toes).


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I love eesa socks. They've been off the radar for a few years but they have a whole new line rolling out next season. Which is good because my stash is dwindling.


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

The smart wool should be fine in those temps. I used them in 7-16 degree weather last week. You might have a circulation issue, try adding a thin compression sock.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I used smartwool phd exclusively until this year. I added a pair of burton endurance socks this season. I prefer the smartwool by a large margin.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

smart wool all day. they also have socks for hiking or just ankle socks for every day too. keeps the smell away to. i have their thermal wear too.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have some Burton socks, some local shop socks, and some Smartwool super thin snowboard socks. The Smartwool are by far my favorite. And really, at $15.00 a pair, are no more expensive than anything from Burton or any other brand.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Darn Tough padded are my fav now + lifetime guarantee ftw


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

I have several pairs of Burton socks. But, I strongly prefer rocking no socks at all, haven't worn socks riding since 2010, in fact. Good fit, warm feet in general, and no trouble with bunching socks or blisters.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

CassMT said:


> Darn Tough padded are my fav now + lifetime guarantee ftw


^This. 100% Darn Tough all day. Buy 7 pairs of socks and you never need to buy more. EVER! And I find them to be better than Smartwool. Though I do have a few nice pairs of those.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

If your feet are getting cold in 29-degree temps with smart wool you got problems that aren't related to your socks!  I finally made the switch to merino wool socks last year and am a big fan of the Smart Wool PHD ultra-lights. I've been out in single-digit temps this year and although everything else on me had frost-bite, my toes were nice and warm.

MeanJoe


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

i like smartwool but honestly, this year has been pretty mild and i'm just using stance socks on the reg. no need for wool unfortunately. it's just like going out skateboarding, no snow here in NM


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

stan_darsh said:


> i like smartwool but honestly, this year has been pretty mild and i'm just using stance socks on the reg. no need for wool unfortunately. it's just like going out skateboarding, no snow here in NM


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

CassMT said:


>


Is that you? :eusa_clap:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

naw, some othe rlunatic...i'm not even 100% sure that's not a photoshop


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> you might try wearing a liner sock. on long trips hiking in mountaineering boots one trick i've used is to wear a pair of dress socks under my normal hikers or snowboard socks. the dress socks are super super thin (silk would work too) and although the primary purpose is to reduce friction and help wicking it does add warmth without adding really any bulk.
> 
> another idea is to try smartwool's mountaineering socks. they're ski/shred height but more padded/insulated (most notably on the top of the foot/toes).


I use a liner and smartwool phd...no problems


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

CassMT said:


> naw, some othe rlunatic...i'm not even 100% sure that's not a photoshop


That's not a photoshop.


----------

